
Perfect Home Automation - balloob
https://home-assistant.io/blog/2016/01/19/perfect-home-automation/
======
DrScump
You just posted this 11 hours earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10929402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10929402)

